# Lekarze > Forum dietetyczne >  Skuteczność suplementów diety

## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam,
Co sądzicie o suplementach diety? Chcę kupić jakiś zestaw witamin i zacząć stosować, żeby wzmocnić swoją odporność. Co polecacie? Ja widziałam reklamę Vitaral. Czy ktoś z was stosował ten lek? Czy to dobry, skuteczny lek? 
Po jakim czasie widać efekty?
Pozdrawiam

----------


## mateusz

Ja używam witaminy C1000 firmy Calivita. Jestem zadowolony z tego produktu póki co  :Smile:  przyjmuję żeby zwiększyć odporność i gdy czuje, że mnie łapie przeziębienie . Zdecydowałem się na tego typu suplementy z tego względu, że są to produkty o znanej marce i renomie poza tym są chelatowane. Suplementy diety zawierające minerały w schelatowanej formie dostarczają cennych substancji dla organizmu, a jednocześnie usuwają szkodliwe substancje na zewnątrz - czyli są po prostu niezwykle użyteczne, bo większość polskich produktów nie jest w tej formie i może uszkadzać florę bakteryjną.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany-Lilka

A ja stosuję od jakiegoś czasu vitabox. Polecili mi w aptece, właśnie pod kątem odporności i wzmocnienia organizmu. Nie wiem jakby było w porównaniu z niebraniem  :Wink:  ale czuję się po nich lepiej. O działaniu przekonam się zimą, bo wtedy najczęściej łapię jedną infekcję po drugiej.

----------


## jackie

Ogólnie witamina C jest dobra ja tam ostatnio wolę rozpuszczalną. Nie zależy mi na marce tylko cena i ilość produktu.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany-Julcia

Ja za rozpuszczalnymi witaminami nie przepadam, drażni mnie ich smak. Wolę już te w tabletkach lub w postaci naturalnej typu grejpfrut, papryka, cytryna. Cebula też ma dużo witaminy C i to takiej dobrze przyswajalnej przez organizm. I też kupiłam tydzień temu vitabox, mieli na niego promocję w mojej aptece. I farmaceutka tak strasznie zachwalała.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja ostatnio brałam suplement diety cordyox,daje powera,większą odporność ,pomaga w trawieniu.Naprawdę super!!Polecam.







> Witam,
> Co sądzicie o suplementach diety? Chcę kupić jakiś zestaw witamin i zacząć stosować, żeby wzmocnić swoją odporność. Co polecacie? Ja widziałam reklamę Vitaral. Czy ktoś z was stosował ten lek? Czy to dobry, skuteczny lek? 
> Po jakim czasie widać efekty?
> Pozdrawiam

----------


## jackie

Co to znaczy daje power?

----------


## malaczarna89

Witam. Ja próbowałam wiele środków a tylko Actislimfa kazała się skuteczna. Już po tygodniu widziałam rezultaty. Oczywiście do tego mała dieta i kilka ćwiczeń i efekt gwarantowany.

----------


## lala1251

Hej. Ja też stosowałam Actislimfę jakiś czas temu i jestem bardzo zadowolona z efektów. Nie ma żadnych efektów jojo jak niektórzy twierdzą. Schudłam na niej 15 kg w 2 miesiące i waga caly czas się utrzymuje. W 100 % mogę polecić…

----------


## Twojezdr

Jeżeli chodzi o suplementy diety,to uważam ze jak najbardziej sprawdzają się,jeżeli stosujemy je z głowa oraz prowadzimy odpowiednią dietę,aktywny tryb życia.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ja przyjmuję Betalip, który mogę polecić ale doskonale wiem, że podstawą jest dobra dieta i aktywność fizyczna

----------


## DOMINIK-D-B

Suplementy to moim zdaniem tylko strata kasy. Tak naprawdę to czynnikiem aktywnym w tych specyfikach jest w większości kofeina, którą możesz znaleźć w herbacie albo kawie za znacznie mniejszą kasę

----------


## jaewaja

jestem w stanie zaproponowac Ci suplementy dostosowane do Twojego organizmu.
Są to suplementy firmy Vision. Suplementy te to dzielone metoda kriogeniczną zioła i łaczone w takie zestawy, kr\tóre zaspokajają Twoje dzienne zapotrzebowanie na komplleks preparatów ( bo nie tylko witaminy sa Ci potrzebne- jest to też selen, cynk itd.)
Podstawowym jest detok oparty na vilka korze, ale pójdziemy dalej i w Antioxie jest cały kompleks witamin potrzebnych na dzień. Sa łatwo przytsfajalne i oparte na samych naturalnych składnikach. Jeśli Cie zainteresowałam odezwij się , opowiem Ci więcej. 
Mogę tylko powiedziec,że pomogły mi i wielu ludziom wygrać w walce z najcięzszą chorobą. Jednak gdybym kiedyś wiedziała to co teraz wiem rałabym je wcześniej w celu zapobiegawczym.
napisz do mnie, a zapoznam Cię z ich możliwościami.
pozdrawiam
Ewa

----------


## Lilianka

Myślę, że warto ograniczyć przyswajanie sztucznych suplementów diety (ostatnio niemieccy naukowcy udowadniali, że witaminy w tabletkach są szkodliwe dla człowieka). A najzdrowsze jest przyswajanie witamin z pokarmów...  Jedyny wyjątek to chyba witamina d dla niemowląt, której brak może spowodować krzywicę i inne choroby kości...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Na każdego działa co innego, mnie skutecznie kilogramy znikają z minilinią. Dowiedziałam się o niej z reklamy tv , a Pani magister z zaprzyjaźnionej apteki poleciła. Chudnę z nią od miesiąca , spadło 4kg. Trochę żwawszego dwa - try razy w tygodniu spacerku i jest super...
rkrecona

----------


## fatymid

Suplement diety? - placebo!

----------

